# *MUST READ* Important Question!!!



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Ok guys, we're trying to think of a good caption for this picture of our good old friend PJ.

Mine was...

"PJ shoots his first jackrabbit and has his first wet dream at the same time!"








*Any Suggestions???*


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

I gotta say you pretty much nailed it.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

1. PJ, Professional jackrabbit guide and joe boxer pro staffer!

2. Thanks for the free access Sheldon!!


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

mine is:

"the final rite of west fargo initiation"


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Hey if you guys look close I think that rabbit is banded!! Either way it is a B&C rabbit. Way to go PJ

:withstupid:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

_*Holy Sh*t!!! I Never Thought A Rabbit Would Have A MUCH bigger Wang than I do!!!*_


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

BTW, that is by far the hands down most funniest f**kin' picture I've ever seen! I still can't believe he'd let you snap a pic of him in that pose Lyle!..

...Then again, at least you didn't end up on some weird site Pete Townshed was visiting PJ!!! :roll: :beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

OMG, I just looked at the picture again and damn near wet my pants!!! :lol:


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Is that a jack call on your lanyard? :lol:


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Friends don't let friends drink and hunt.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

1. Hearing something about a Playboy bunny and jacking off, PJ set out to show his interpretation.

2. Always wanting to one up his buddies, PJ add another hole to the rabbit and then screws them all.

3. Unfortunately for PJ, Free Access was a two way street. He got some and had to provide some.

4. San Francisco Camouflage.

5. Not exactly the "wet look" most people think of.

I will stop now as none of these are very funny. But the picture is priceless. PJ is a helluva good sport to let you snap that picture.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Steve, go ahead and keep going! There are pretty funny IMO. :beer:


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

PJ and the rabbit: the sad story about a man who ate too many paint chips when he was a kid.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Elmer Fudd is finally sucessful

Man!!! that guy has a smile that is contagious  :lol: I have only seen 2 pics of PJ - But he is one Happy dude :beer:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Drew Carey- The early years.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Dear Sir:

Please add attached photo to my application for Arkansas Residency.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

WOW.....what do you suppose he was doing before-hand???? Having his way with the sheep? PJ are you from Montana?

the caption...."Montana man busted popping jackrabbits and sheep at the same time"


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Remington 1100 -- $400
Foiles rabbit call -- $75
JCPenney boxer shorts -- $5
mismatched socks -- $1

Having your picture posted and making a fool of yourself on nodakoutdoors.com -- PRICELESS!


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

im with qwack's last post...that is great :lol:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Yo Lyle I got a slogan for ya:
"No one ever says they want to be a junkie when they grow up."


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Was it shot by a road hunter after hours???? Looking at him I'd say he was a resident hunter because he just has that look about him!!! He is very confident about his abilities and evidently had his prey scouted well before the stalk. I think he got ****** of because someone from out of state set up downwind of him. Sorry!!! I couldn't resist.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

"Hey, at least I didn't crap myself"

"It's easier to shoot them when they are rolling on the ground laughing."

"What do you mean I have to ride in the box?"

I have more, but there are kiddies on the site. (oh, ok the sequel to PJ's first movie "When Gerbils Don't Cooperate 2: I Got a Wild Hare Up My A$$)


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Smalls,
You kill me. That last one gets the prize.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Is that what you call URBAN CAMO!!! Ahhh PJ will do anything for a good sneak! Always chasing tail aren't you PJ!!!

Mav....


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

didn't even notice the mismatched socks the first time around....classic!!!!


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

"Starwars kid goes rabbit hunting"

http://www.starwarskid.com/


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

"Rabbit Lure REALLY WORKS"

" You don't have to have 2 legs to turn ME on"

" Hey guys, I just got back from hunting and bagged this nice rabbit, it was REALLY exciting. Got a smoke?

"A bunny in hand beats any 2 bush.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

You guys are killing me!! :beer: Keep them coming!


----------



## jig head (Mar 24, 2002)

I'm fixin to make me some pants outta this here rabbit.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

I had to.....

http://veepers01.budlight.com/service/R ... 635E514682

hopefully I didn't create a monster!!!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

ouch...thats cold...but dang funny!!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

:rollin:


----------



## BeanTable (Dec 12, 2003)

The shotgun was grazing 50 yards away, and completely oblivious as PJ reached for his trusty long-ear...


----------



## BeanTable (Dec 12, 2003)

Local sources today reported that a small town in Kansas is being terrorized by animal attacks perputrated by a creature described as somthing "Like Kujo, only a dad-gum hopper!"

1. Rabbit charges
2. PJ could have sworn he saw "Grizzly" behind rabbit 
3. PJ could have sworn he heard rabbit "Growl, ferocious-like..." 
4. PJ urninates with abandon 
5. Stench of morning urine hits rabbit at 15 yards  
6. Rabbit knocked backwards off feet, vomits in midair uke: 
7. Anaphylaxis kicks in
7. Rabbit's left lung collapses, internal bleeding ensues
8. Autoposy showed death was between 15-20 seconds after contact with "airborn agent."

No shots were fired.

PJ was later reported as saying he might have pulled the trigger, but such a shot would have been "unsportsmanlike" 8) on account of the rabbit being close enough for PJ to "count his whiskers."


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Hey PJ, I thought you had to be retarded to go on a Make-a-Wish hunt.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

ARE YOU KIDDING ME By the looks of his shorts, I 'd say He's atleast got torrets?

P.S. NDJ.....That was great!
Mav...


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

cocked...locked and ready to rock...ehhhh what's up doc? :sniper:


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

"Dirty PJ"

PJ (to rabbit): "Now I know what you're thinking rabbit, you're thinking, 'did he fire five shots? or did he fire six?' Well to tell you the truth, in all this excitement, I kind of lost track myself (I somehow also managed to soil myself and lose my pants. But anyways . . . .) Do you know what this is? It's a Remington 1100, the biggest long gun in the world (and much more deadly than a .243). It would take your ears clean off! So, you gotta ask yourself, 'do you feel lucky?' Well do ya . . . punk!?!"


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Hey smalls that is why we took him out that day!!!! :lol:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

"Honey, I caught this guy while he was taking a dump and telling his buddy the "Bear and rabbitt is the woods' joke and I couldn't take it any more. I had to send this photo to you to show you how bad I scared him when I snuck up behind him and yelled "Shoot him!". Like the pose? We thought it was funny!

Love you and the kids,

Father Bunny"


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Come on guys is that all you can come up with? Im still waiting for Huey, Tyler, and Maddy to reply.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Came to ND being a rabbit choker and remains a rabbit choker. But the pissing in tha pants must have came from Sconins!! :wink:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

That rabbit isnt the only thing he chokes!! He has been known to choke a few chickens, just ask Jones. :lol:


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

PJ Fudd, of FuddWhacker Outfitters invites ya'all to Kentucky for some of the best rabbitt shooting in the country. Fudd says, "forrr onwy fifteen hundwed dowwars a week, we wiww dwive you awound in ouw best lifted chevy twucks and tuwn you on to some of the gweatest woad hunting in the wowld. You ownwy need to bwing you mossy oak shirts, guns and some picinic table cloth pattern boxews. We will pwovide you with the beewr and wood acohow, fow youwr hunting pweasure. Wet us take cawr of those wascawly wabbits....ahaahahahahahahhahaaaa."


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I shoot many geese, yet do they call me "PJ the goose hunter"....no.

I get good grades, yet do they call me "PJ the scholar"....no.

I even volunteer in the community, yet do they call me "PJ the philanthropist"....absolutely not.

But you f*ck one rabbit!!!


----------



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

1. Yep a true Minnesote trophy

2. Prom date at MLPS high school


----------

